# I Found This Painting While Researching a Script. Help!



## GambitOfDesires (Jul 29, 2015)

The site I found it on has no title or artist name, nor does any of the contact info work. Thanks.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phaedra_(Alexandre_Cabanel)
Hope this helps.


----------

